# Ft Laude. Key west race need crew



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My brother just canceled, so we are 3 in need of another person for The ft lauderdale -key west race. It is on board a Jeanneau 32, looking for a person with sailing experience. please reply with contact and experience if interestd. race starts wednesday.

Joe


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Can not make it down there from Seattle. But. is your boat an SF32? or another Jeanneau older version? If an SF, I would like to talk ie pm or email how it performs etc with you. That is a boat I might go with instead of my older Arcadia.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

it is not a SF it SO, same hull different rigging.
regards

Joseph


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Dang it, was hoping for some input on an SF. Oh well, would still like to know how you do etc.

I do know about the differences. I actually would prefer an SF35 over the 32 if I stick to Jeanneau for a larger boat.

have fun, and good luck

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*sun odyssey*

the boat sails very well, there are no SF 35, only 32.


----------

